# Bluebonnet



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Any news yet?


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

How come you're not there Steve?


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Hi Janet,

Too big-98 in Open, 84 in AM and 51 in Qual.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Hi Janet,

Too big-98 in Open, 84 in AM and 51 in Qual.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

First series of open triple with 2 retired. and it seemed like about 1 out of every 3-5 were doing it..The qual was double,flier and a retired memory with a pretty tough blind.When I left there were only 5 dogs in the qual and only 10 had done it with out a handle.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

In the qual I think all of bobby George dogs did it clean.Bill corcoran had one edwards had one I think and bryan whits had a couple and a couple others I didnt know.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Herd the Q was a double with a key hole blind. Went from 51 to 14 to the water blind.

Katie


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Herd the Q was a double with a key hole blind. Went from 51 to 14 to the water blind.
> 
> Katie


That retired mark in the qual is a GREAT mark. Tough, but not tight, not tricky, and not long. I'm sure the judges would have liked a few more to do it, but it looked like a really nice 1st and 2nd series to me.

SM


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Shayne- thanks that was the same thing that I herd.  Are you judging there this weekend?

Katie


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Shayne- thanks that was the same thing that I herd.  Are you judging there this weekend?
> 
> Katie


I'm judging the Amateur. We are just going to run the Qual marks for the AM, maybe we can get 10-12 all-age dogs to do it. :lol: 

SM


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> MKaty Gutermuth said:
> 
> 
> > Shayne- thanks that was the same thing that I herd.  Are you judging there this weekend?
> ...


I do believe we discussed that????? :wink: 

Angie


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*....*

Hey angie good job marshalling the open, the dogs seemed to be moving well.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

....


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

Swishy wrote:



> I'm judging the Amateur



Good way to get the numbers down a little

Pete


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

fowl hunter wrote:



> Hey angie good job marshalling the open


Let's see, it was warm yesterday, how was she dressed?

Pete


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

Not warm enough to wear a bikini


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: .*



fowl hunter said:


> Not warm enough to wear a bikini


Yaaa think???? :shock: God the wind and cold are just nasty in Valley View. But you gotta love the grounds and the people.....  

To the water marks tomarrow.....

7-Hummer/Farmer
10-Pike/George,,,, (I love that dog)!
11-Winnie/Farmer
18-King/Farmer
20-Trixie/George
21-Star/Farmer
32-Booster/Kelly
34-Nike/Farmer
38-Lito/George
40-Anna/Robbins
43-Jock/Farmer
47-Bella/Loeffelholz
54-Pard/Trott
61-Prime/Trott,,,, (Another personal favorite)
62-Slim/George
70-Daisy/Trott
73-Rhoney/Russell
76-Bowie/Gunzer
81-Gus/Farmer

19 Called back...

Good tests! Generous callbacks.

Angie


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

*opem last series*

13 dogs farmer 7 dogs
last series


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Derby won by Skeeter and owner/handler Robbie Bickley! Congratulations to both!!!


----------



## retrieverpro2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Derby*

Congratulations Robbie!!!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Any Clue How Martha Russell Did?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Open

1st FC/AFC Tartans Prime Time, Kenny Trott
2nd Catalina's Pardon Me, Kenny Trott
3rd FC/AFC Showtyme, Danny Farmer
4th FC/AFC Penmarks Mountain King, Danny Farmer
RJ Perpetual Dizzy Daisy, Kenny Trot

Jams

Penmarks Mighty Hummvee, Farmer
Ridgeview's Magic Trix, George
Kelly's Booster One, Kelly
FC Vinwood's Jump n' Jock, Farmer
Red River Bella Rosa, Loeffelholz
Salty Paws Midnight Missile, George
AFC Cotes Du Rhone, Russell
Ruf Sea's Angus, Farmer

The water test was "to die for". Beautiful water quad that took your breath away. Gorgeous day, gorgeous grounds and wonderful dogs. Couldn't think of a better way to spend it. Rodney and Bob did a great job with their tests.

Hats off to Jim and Ginger Cope. They did a great job chairing the event. Also to Martha and John Russell and the Sweezy's for the use of their fantastic grounds.

Angie


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Hats off to Mike and Ginger Cope.


 :roll: 
Ginger will be shocked to learn that her faithful husband Jim has been replaced :wink:


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Ed said:


> Angie B said:
> 
> 
> > Hats off to Mike and Ginger Cope.
> ...


What was I thinking???? :roll: :roll: It must have been another Mike.... Thank goodness I have you to look out for me Ed...... Everyone needs a babysitter sometime.

Plus I don't know how many guys could throw a hen pheasant into gale force winds like you did..... That was unbelieveable. Kudo's.....

When it comes right down to it, the trial ran like a Mercedes if you ask me. 

Angie


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

*am*

how did am come off?


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

what about the qual?


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Qual winner was A Shot of Tuaca (o: Harris, h: Trott) and Am winner was Perpetual Dizzy Daisy (Winters)
________
Toyota H Engine Specifications


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Am-

1. Daisy- Dave Winters
2. Pinky- Joe Piland
3. Rhoney- Martha Russell
4. ???????-Ken Robbins

RJ Brutus- Doug Grimes


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey ken you and everyone else did good keeping everything running smootly.


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

> Qual winner was A Shot of Tuaca (o: Harris, h: Trott)


Actually, Joe handled Tui. Congrats to Joe and Gail. I had the pleasure of meeting them on Friday when I marshalled the Q, real nice folks, even if they are from Colorado :wink:


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

RedRiverLabs said:


> Derby won by Skeeter and owner/handler Robbie Bickley! Congratulations to both!!!


Good job Robbie !!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Am-
> 
> 1. Daisy- Dave Winters
> 2. Pinky- Joe Piland
> ...


I think we gave out 6 or 7 JAMs as well.

Thanks for working your butt off this weekend Ken. And i don't care what Cope says, i know that you worked hard to make this trial go smoothly.  

SM


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Thanks for working your butt off this weekend Ken.


it will take a heck of alot more than one weekend field trial to work that caboose off :wink:


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Ed said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for working your butt off this weekend Ken.
> ...


Only 29 more years to catch up with the great contributor. :roll: 

I only gave a small piece. Thanks to Jim Cope for allowing me to realize the effort it takes to put on a trial. Jim and Ginger were the main ingredients in making last weekend happen.

There were so many who helped. Thanks to.......

Marv Baumer
Nik Con-yeahthat'sit (thanks so much Nik)
Doug Grimes 
Steve Karr
Angie and Tim Becker
Aaron Kelley
Ron Geels (the hat has to go man :lol: )
Robbie Brinkley
Joe Piland
Pam Ingam
Ed Aycock 
Mike Noel

for sure I am leaving someone off this list.....folks, please add if you can come up with one.

and judges.......

Bob Gibson, Rodney Glaze, Donnie Fitzgerald, Shayne Mehringer :roll: , Verdell Matter, Jerry Harris

and Land owners......

John and Martha Russell
Kent Sweezy
Gay Houser

I will admit, helping put on a trial is much more work than I realized. The single most important thing I will take from the experience is........

from now on I will just take on a task to help instead of asking what I can do to help. :wink:


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> ....from now on I will just take on a task to help instead of asking what I can do to help.


By jove, I think he's _got_ it! :wink: !

kg


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

I said I would be designated gun loader but no one would take me up on it.I dont know why.


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

I would also like to thank Jim & Ginger and everyone else concerned for their hard work. Verdell & I were told that we wouldn't have to wait on any handler and by jove they lived up to their word.

Except for one little "glitch", everything went really well.

And folks, there really is a Tim BECKER!!!!!!

Jerry


----------



## W Knight (Sep 2, 2003)

Keith

See what having a kid can do for a young punk. 

*Make him into a adult one.*

Tim Becker told me he does all the dog training while Angie stands by the computer.

*White Knight*


----------

